# When to remove crate?



## Crunchie

Hello,

Our dog is now 6 months old and since we got him has slept in a huge cage (with the door left open) filled with vet bed and various blankets. He originally had a small dog bed but chewed it within a matter of weeks! The cage is only used for him sleeping in, and it is in the kitchen where the room door is shut at night, giving him access to the whole kitchen (and his bowls etc). He never bothers with the cage during the day, and instead lies on another blanket in the lounge.
My question is, at what age is it 'safe' to remove the cage and leave a normal bed down instead? Don't want to go through the rigmaroll of dismantling the cage and buying a bed which will get shredded! 

Thanks.


----------



## MillieDog

I think you will know when the time is ready and you could be close to it.

I took the crate away at 5 months once I was happy with the toilet training side of things. Millie is not a chewer and rarely destroys things, unless you count all the flip flops she's had 

I noticed that she would come upstairs in the morning and sleep on our bed blanket, which we stored on the floor, whilst we got ready. So I decided to move the bed blanket outside our bedroom door to see what she would do. And yes, she slept on it there too. So bravely one night I let her sleep on the bed blanket outside our door. It worked well, until winter came and I wanted my bed blanket back 

We then bought her a bed and put it on top of the bed blanket for a few days. She now has her own bed and all is good 

I guess the things you are looking for are

a) are they toilet trained
b) do the plenty to occupy them and not try to chew your belongings?


You could try by moving the vet bed outside of the crate. The crate might be her own space/den area so you need to think about replacing it and not just taking it away.


----------



## flounder_1

Our trainer suggested after 2 or 3 weeks when you've had no wee accidents or anything chewed that shouldn't have been. 
We got rid of the crate at about 7 months. Lolly has never been a bed chewer so had a soft bed in her crate. She also had the crate door shut and the crate was used over night and when we left her. 
We just left the door open one day when we knew we were only going to be out for an hour or so. Lolly was fine - as was the house! She now has the run of the living room and kitchen while we are out and sleeps in her bed in our room at night.


----------



## Crunchie

Thanks for the replies!

Right well he's been clean overnight for about the past 3 months - we keep pinching ourselves how lucky we've been with the toilet training! That side of things I guess would suggest he's ready.

As for the "safe haven" aspect, I don't think he's ever seen the cage as being like that, I only think that because as I said he will only ever sit with us in the lounge on his blanket and never goes to the cage voluntarily. The cage we're using is the one my Mum used with her Labradors and they used to go in there of their own accord, in fact she jokes now that they never got over the cage being removed! 
The only thing he has seemed to like lying and curling up in was a cat basket I had to buy to have him in the car, as I only have two seats. He often went in there on an evening if it was at the foot of the stairs but that's gone this week as he's too big to be in their in the car for too long, he now has a harness. 

The original bed that he chewed was literally bought when we brought him home at 9 weeks.....so *hopefully* that could have been a very small puppy thing!

I think putting the vet bed outside of the cage is a great idea to see how he responds first of all, so will try that tonight and see how he goes! 

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## DB1

looks like you already have your answers, I was just going to say if dogs like the crate there is no reason to get rid of them unless you need the space. I know someone who had to go and get another one for her older dog as he kept squeezing himself into their new puppies crate!


----------



## Allytoe

I have a similar problem in reverse! A month after being spayed Amber is still recovering. For the past two weeks, if not more, we haven't been able to use the crate because there would not be enough room for her and the cone of shame! So she has been shut in the kitchen at night with no problems. Now would be the time for us to loose the crate because she never went in voluntarily, it was used when nobody was home and for overnight. The dilemma for us is I wanted to use the crate in a holiday cottage this summer. I don't think I could sleep wondering what she was doing wandering around downstairs and I'm sure she'll cry because it will be so unfamiliar. Hopefully she'll go back in the crate again ok when she's better. It's funny the way things go - we want to change our car this year and a couple of weeks ago we were looking for bigger boots so the cage would fit !!! We've since bought a harness - much cheaper and the car has been put off till later in the year.


----------



## MillieDog

Crunchie said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Right well he's been clean overnight for about the past 3 months - we keep pinching ourselves how lucky we've been with the toilet training! That side of things I guess would suggest he's ready.
> 
> As for the "safe haven" aspect, I don't think he's ever seen the cage as being like that, I only think that because as I said he will only ever sit with us in the lounge on his blanket and never goes to the cage voluntarily. The cage we're using is the one my Mum used with her Labradors and they used to go in there of their own accord, in fact she jokes now that they never got over the cage being removed!
> The only thing he has seemed to like lying and curling up in was a cat basket I had to buy to have him in the car, as I only have two seats. He often went in there on an evening if it was at the foot of the stairs but that's gone this week as he's too big to be in their in the car for too long, he now has a harness.
> 
> The original bed that he chewed was literally bought when we brought him home at 9 weeks.....so *hopefully* that could have been a very small puppy thing!
> 
> I think putting the vet bed outside of the cage is a great idea to see how he responds first of all, so will try that tonight and see how he goes!
> 
> Thanks again for the advice


Let us know how you get on tonight?


----------



## Janev1000

I'm not planning to remove the crate anytime soon. Although not used in the day, unless I have to pop out, I think Biscuit feels safe in there at night and stays quiet until we come down in the morning as I have a dark blanket covering it. I'm sure if I removed the crate, he would be whining and scratching at the door! I sleep better knowing he is in it too!


----------



## colpa110

Janev1000 said:


> I'm not planning to remove the crate anytime soon. Although not used in the day, unless I have to pop out, I think Biscuit feels safe in there at night and stays quiet until we come down in the morning as I have a dark blanket covering it. I'm sure if I removed the crate, he would be whining and scratching at the door! I sleep better knowing he is in it too!


I'm the same Jane...I am reluctant to change a winning formula...if it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## Nanci

i was wondering about this just yesterday as Sami is 7 months now and i just got a little larger crate. He sleeps in his crate well at night with door closed, but does not go in during the day, he prefers the cool tile in the kitchen. So can you just keep them in there even as adult poos? He seems content and has only had 1 poo accident in the past 3 months and oddly enough that was last night after having some tuna for supper. I should have known better as he has a fussy tummy, but just wanted to try something new? Wont do tuna again. So its ok for adult poos in crates?


----------



## Janev1000

I don't see why not! I'm planning to keep Biscuit, and any future puppy, in theirs, as I don't see a reason to change something that works - they would have no idea there is any other option too - and I just don't like the idea of leaving two uncrated dogs alone all night in the same room. Biscuit also loves to sleep on cool floors during the day so I feel he gets the best of both worlds! x


----------



## Pepster

I'm so glad you asked this question and that some who have older dogs have answered. Pepper is 2in Sep and loves her crate! She lies on her various beds during the day but sleeps in her crate and night. Not for any other reason than she likes it. If we stay up late she often disappears and has taken herself off to bed. I carried it on so that if we were away in the camper we could use it if we went out but i've been feeling like we shouldn't still be using it. If she's not feeling well she goes in it and some times when we go out she lies in in of her own accord. I didn't really plan on having a crate in my kitchen forever but don't want to upset her by taking it away.


----------



## Dextersmum

Dexter is 10 months old and loves his crate and will voluntarily go in it. He feels much safer in the car when he's in his crate. He will often take himself to bed if we're too late taking him up! There's no reason to change from a crate to a 'normal' dog bed. I feel secure in knowing we have somewhere safe to put Dexter when we're on holiday,visiting friends or family or if we have to pop out and leave him for a bit. He can't get to anything that might hurt him and is very happy in there


----------



## designsbyisis

I agree with Dextersmum - I have no plans to remove the crate. It gives him a safe place when we are out. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Nanci

Thank you all for the reassuring replys, I wasent sure how long he should have the crate, but feel much better now as he seems to love to sleep there at night! If there are any unusual lound sounds (sonic booms) or thunder, he will go to his crate! i pulled the entire double window blinds down accidently one day and it made quite a clatter, I saw a black streak go by me and found him in his crate! He did not come out for 2 hrs! I like the "If it aint broke, done fix it" answer!!


----------

